
What an iPad Competitor Needs - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/10/ipad-competition/
======
devmonk
Nice footnotes...

Seriously though, I think companies are wasting their time getting into
tablets. I see it as small niche market longer-term. Something that big
without a keyboard just isn't practical for anything other than games and
movies, at least until people start using a stylus with it.

